# Trying to match pork tenderloin with a cheese?



## mollyemerick

What cheese will go best with a boneless pork tenderloin? Thinking swiss or bleu... also thinking roasted hazelnuts.. but may be too sweet?? What do you think?


----------



## shipscook

Cheese as??? hazelnuts, crust, or??
Sorry, more info please.
Thanks,
Nan


----------



## frayedknot

Molly, more info would be helpful. Not sure how you want to use the cheese.

BUT When I cooked for my Chefs in school one of the entre's I cooked was a pork tenderloin. (Oscar style) I pounded it... and stuffed it with asperagus, Stilton (like it better than feta), and Crab meat.. The dish was given good marks. 

Hope that helps


----------



## brianthecook

If I were me making it I would choose a cheese that didnt overpower the flavor of the other components of the dish. Blue would overpower the natural flavor of the pork. If you still want to use blue try making it a seperate component so the flavors dont compete with one another. For example Roasted pork tenderloin with a piece of blue cheese bread pudding and soak it all down with a nice pork jus and add a vegi to it. 

I personally dont like cheese and meat together too close, it causes texture conflicts, flavor conflicts, and Visual conflicts. Sure cheese tastes good on a burger but hamburger doesn't have as much flavor as a fine piece of pork. If I get an awsome burger like a Kobe burger I dont even put cheese on it, or tomato or mayo for that matter because I personally like to just taste the flovor of the good meat.

True refinement seeks simplicity.
-Bruce Lee


----------



## shroomgirl

nutty guyere or gouda.....pork tenderloin is mild, even in heirloom varieties.


----------



## bluezebra

The only one I've found to go with pork is parmesan. But then I do it as a spinach, pistachio stuffing that has parmesan cheese in it. It's pretty awesome but again, it's not as if I am laying an ounce of cheese directly on a slab of pork. My stuffing is either rolled inside a loin or butterflied, spread then reassembled and tied.


----------



## scarecrobot

I agree with brianthecook. Blue would be too strong for the delicacy of pork. I'd suggest a beemster cheddar if you can find it. It's mild with a pronounced nutty flavor too it.That way you'd knock out the cheese & the nuts. You might want to add some for the texture. Parmesan while a great cheese is a little too blah& common.


----------



## daiz

Here is an idea, an opinion also.

I pocketed a 6 inch long tenderloin, marinated some apple slices in local cider then stuffed this with raisins and apricots and Austrian smoked cheese then another few batches with stilton and Fontina.

I see your a home chef from your profile but unless you have access to a galley/kitchen have a play

Hope this helps


----------



## vaderdoo

At school we butterflied the pork loin and stuffed it with leeks, walnuts and swiss. The leeks and swiss were julienned.


----------



## bluezebra

With all due respect for your experience, but until you try this recipe with the parmesan cheese, you can't really comment on whether this tastes boring and common place.

It's a pretty smashing recipe.


----------



## cookingwithfat

The absolute perfect pairing for pork is just about any darn variety of blue you prefer. Yum... I like to stuff it with Gorgonzola, sundried tomato, pesto and then coat it in mustard powder and serve it with maple demi glace. oh yea.. try it.


----------



## bhc

What about some feta, queso fresco or ricotta salada? I am thinking something with a speck of saltiness and just enough pungency to cut through the richness of the hazlenuts and the sweetness of the pork tenderloin. You could just crumble some over the dish to let the heat soften but not melt it..........

Brenda


----------



## kuan

I call blue cheese too. Unlike some of you, I'm all about the blue cheese.


----------



## daiz

This caught my eye

So i made it last night

Nice Dish Chef


----------



## scarecrobot

Just curious. Those are all pretty heavy flavors. How does the actual piece of pork holdup against them? 
And by the way bluzebra I was not commenting on the use of parmesan in your recipe , merely suggesting that you might want to vary your cheeses


----------



## daiz

In my version i didnt add alot of cheese as like you said it is strong/heavy

best thing in my opinion is to have a play, pork tenderloin is dirt cheap over here in the uk so i dont know about across the pond.


----------



## cookingwithfat

Thanks a lot, glad you enjoyed it. I grew up in Virginia, and we eat a lot of pork, but now I live in Vermont, where we use a lot of Maple Syrup... It is like a blending of cultures for me. That being said, under no circumstance is it ever OK to put Maple Syrup in Barbecue sauce. That is one thing Yankees do that I will never understand. Cheers.


----------



## heavymetal chef

first thing that comes to my mind is fontina cheese and sauted cinnamon apples


----------



## oregonyeti

For me, when cooking with pork (including tenderloin) I don't add any heavy main ingredients, usually fruit, nuts, and maybe a flavorful cheese that I don't need to use too much of.


----------



## smalltownspice

I have experimented with two different varieties of pork and cheeses:

The first was a garlic-cilantro-lime marinade on pork chops. They were butterflied and grilled. Once cooked to liking, you take a piece of Munster of Swiss cheese and fold it into the chop and pin with a toothpick (like a sandwich, melting the cheese) Such a wonderful combination!

The other was with a pork roast in the crockpot with 7up, onion and applebutter (grandma's homemade). I made an open faced pulled pork style sandwich with Cinnamon Raisin bread and Brie cheese baked on top. That was one of the best pork sandwich I have ever had.

Thought I would add a few easy ones to try


----------

